# North jersey southern rockland NY??



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

Considering subbing. 

Have a Jeep w/ 7'6" plow. Bergen county. What are the requirements and going rate for this upcoming season?

-Mike


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

You could probably get 55-65 per hour. This will depend on whether or not you have your own insurance. We might be interested in using you if you don't mind driving to West Milford, N.J.. If we land the bid I'll contact you via e-mail


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

I appreciate the offer, and although I am in west milford almost every weekend, I think it's too far to drive in the snow, about 35 miles. Thanks anyway!


----------

